# need some advice



## Smokey (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello, found this forum shopping for slingshots and I was wondering if you could help point me in the right direction. I am a hammer grip, "gangsta style" TTF shooter, and I have a budget of around $50. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

What do you shoot now? and why do you want to change?


----------



## Smokey (Aug 3, 2013)

Right now I am shooting a Trumark FS-1 that i took the brace off of. I would like to try something that shoots flatbands after reading on here, how much more efficient people considered them to be. Also the grip on the Trumark is slippery cheap plastic and i cannot get a decent grip with it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

simple shot is having a sale on the scout slingshot. people seem to like it for its various set ups that you can do on it. it can be use hammer or gangster, read about it on the forum and simple-shot site.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/25456-ssf-members-only-48-hour-scout-sale/?p=323890

http://www.simple-shot.com/products/the-scout-2


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Imperial beat me to it, for 30 bucks I don't think you could do better. Also I highly recommend that you take the other 20 bucks in your budget and buy a rotary cutter and mat. Once you start making your own bands you'll never go back and save money every one you make.

I would feel amiss if I didn't say you could save all 50 bucks and make one yourself and tailor it exactly to your grip and needs, it is really easy to make a very decent useable sling.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replys! @imperial I considered the flippinout out scout at first, but after watching Joerg's review of it he said, "it is not very suitable for hammer grip". I would much rather have a slingshot designed with the hammer grip shooter in mind.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Man I just don't know of a dedicated hammer grip for that price.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Smokey said:


> Thanks for the quick replys! @imperial I considered the flippinout out scout at first, but after watching Joerg's review of it he said, "it is not very suitable for hammer grip". I would much rather have a slingshot designed with the hammer grip shooter in mind.


i never saw that video. actually, theres a lot of his videos that i havent seen. im with august, you should really try to make a natural for "you", its the only way youll know what works for your and what your comfort level is.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 3, 2013)

I would love to craft my own, but unfortunately for me my woodworking skills are crap. I would have to spend some time fine tuning them lol. In the meantime i figured i would just buy one. After looking around here a bit more i found a vendor called "Sheffield Catapults", and the Hammer Hunter he makes looks like it might be a quality piece.

EDIT: The Hammer hunter he makes seems to be an OTF style . Also would upping my Price range to say $75 allow for more options?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't know of any TTF hammer grips at all for any price. Gamekeeper John now makes a really nice TTF sling but it is not hammer.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 3, 2013)

Damn us hammer grips must be few in numbers lol. How do contact gamekeeper and view his merchandise? Nothing came up when i searched his name in the forum. Also August are those nattys in your profile pic bought wood and stencil cut or completely hand made?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

He has a big facebook page and if you just do a google search lots should come up. The ones in my avatar are both naturals, or natural y tree branches, that just needed a little shaping. I cut all of them locally besides the mesquite and a good friend from AZ was nice enough to send it too me. The one on the left is mesquite and the other is eastern red cedar. Honestly I am all thumbs, making a slingshot is pretty easy and even if it is ugly it might shoot great.

Here are my favorites.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Check http://pocketpredator.com


----------



## Smokey (Aug 3, 2013)

Wow i must say, i am impressed. Those are very cool looking. What kinda wood is that with the black striping?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Mountain laurel, thanks but honestly compared to most on here I am a hacker, but that is my point, it is not hard to turn out a really good shooter that looks pretty good too, even with just hand tools and sandpaper.

Once you find the right natural fork it just melts into your hand and really needs just a little here and there to make it perfect.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

take a stroll at the gallery, lots of variation there. something should inspire you to take a shot at making a natural.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Contact BunnyBuster or Gary "Flatband" Miller. Both have made TTF shooters for me...both make great slingshots and are willing to work with people when possible.


----------



## Jako (Mar 12, 2013)

Also you don't need just wood to make a slingshot. I made one for my mate out of some metal scraps and to make a hammer grip handle I used fimo modelling clay for the handle. Just mix four or five pieces together put the lump of fimo around the handle and squeeze your hand around it and it will form exactly to your hand, just like clay or play dough when you grip it. fimo clay is oven hardening so I put it in the oven for 35 minutes at 100 degrees.

Jako


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Simple shot, pocket predator, or you can just make your own and use your budget to buy latex ,pouches, and ammo!!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Axiom Polymer from Flippinout Slingshots.


----------

